# Sicherheitsanforderungen an Systeme mit 2 SPS bzgl. NOT-Aus



## Raijin Tycho (23 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Anlage mit 2 PLC-Steuerungen (Siemens 1500er Serie, beides Safety-SPS). PLC 1 steuert den Großteil der Anlage während PLC 2 lediglich eine Schweiß-Applikation steuert. An der Anlage befinden sich mehrere NOT-AUS Schalter welche auf fehlersichere Eingänge der PLC-1 gehen.

Der Hersteller der Schweiß-Applikation verlangt eine Übergabe der Sicherheitsfunktion über eine Anschlussklemme (kein PROFISafe) und hat 2 Anschlüsse für einen 2-kanaligen NOT-AUS.

Die Überlegung war jetzt, beide Kanäle über normale Relais-Kontakte der PLC 1 zu schalten. Damit wäre sicher gestellt, dass alle NOT-AUS Schalter sicher verarbeitet werden. Wir sind uns lediglich unsicher ob die normalen Relais-Kontakte ausreichend sind oder fehlersichere Kontakte benötigt werden.

Ich persöhnlich sehe keinen Bedarf an fehlersicheren Relais-Kontakten. Ein Verkleben beider Kontakte gleichzeitig ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und beide Kanäle werden von einer Sicherheitssteuerung überwacht.

Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2021)

sehe ich nicht so. 
mit dieser Argumentation benötigt man keine fehlersicheren Kontakte mehr. 
fehlersicher bedeutet ja, dass sie mit einer geringeren Wahrscheinlichkeit ausfallen.(pfh)

Grundsätzlich kommt es natürlich auf den PLr an, aber wir machen sowas IMMER mit zwei "sicheren" Kontakten.


----------



## Captain Future (28 März 2021)

Sehe ich wie steven 
Wir nehmen auch immer fehlersichere Relais. 
Es reicht ja ein fehlersicherer Ausgang von PLC 1 auf ein 2-kanaliges fehlersicheres Relais mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten.

Die von Finder sind wirklich günstig

https://www.findernet.com/de/deutschlan/series/serie-7s-relais-mit-zwangsgefuhrten-kontakten-6a


----------



## aPlauner (29 März 2021)

Hallo,also ich bin bei Raijin Tycho*.
*2 sichere SPS-Ausgänge (gegebenenfalls sogar nur 1 sicherer Ausgang) verdrahtet auf zwei Hilfschütze oder ähnliches mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten reicht aus, wenn es bewährte Bauteile sind. Entscheidend sind auch hier die Sicherheitskennwerte. Auf diesem Prinzip basieren viele Beispiele für Sicherheitsanwendungen verschiedenster Hersteller. Die Rücklesekontakte der Hilfsschütze / Relais auf einen Standardeingang und fertig ist die Laube. Die sicheren Ausgänge können sogar noch den Kurz- und Querschluss überwachen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## PeterRex (30 März 2021)

Hallo,
wir lassen uns auf die Diskussion sicheres Relais, nicht sicheres Relais usw. nicht ein.
Wir nehmen einen SAFETY Ausgang und schalten damit eine Sicherheitsrelaiserweiterung (z.B. PNOZ S7) der Rückführkontakt (EDM) wird ausgewertet.
Die Mehrkosten für das Relais lassen sich mit dem drum rum Argumentieren in der Risikoanalyse / Systema unserer Meinung nach locker aufwiegen.

Noch ein Hinweis:
Die Anlagenbeschreibung hört sich nach verketteter Anlage an, die NOT-HALT'e beider Teile sollten/müssten evtl. gegenseitig wirken!
Grüße pr


----------



## Senator42 (30 März 2021)

Kann man auch die F-DQ der einen SPS auf die F-DI der anderen SPS klemmen ?

Die Schaltschränke mit den ET-200 er Modulen stehen direkt nebeneinander. Daher dürfte es kein Potentialproblem geben.
Es werden bereits Standart E und A so ausgetauscht.


----------



## AS Dahlmeyer (12 April 2021)

*Validierung NOT-HALT-Einrichtung*

Hallo,

Du benötigst den erforderlichen Performance-Level vom Schweißmaschinenhersteller...bei 2 Anschlüssen wahrscheinlich PLerf = d (Kategorie 3). Übergabe/Relais müssen die Einhaltung grundlegender Sicherheitsprinzipien und erwarteter Betriebsbeanspruchungen erfüllen. Spätestens bei der Validierung der Sicherheitsfunktion müssen Werte wie mttfd etc. passen.

Grüße


----------

